# Too soon?



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi ladies, I could really do with some advice from those who know exactly where I am with things...

I had Clara Rose in January this year. I am a poor responder and we tried 7 times for our little miracle. We always intended to return to Serum in Greece to either freeze some embryos as soon as AF returned - to make the most of any increased fertility as usually I only get 1 or 2 eggs - but the consultant wanted me to wait a few months as prolactin levels after birth can affect egg quality (nature's natural birth control..). 

DH is away working a lot this year so the months we can do this are limited. AF is due in a week so we could theoretically do this month. However, DH hasn't been exactly abstemious on the alcohol front and, as this will be our one and only chance for a sibling I don't want to waste it if the sperm isn't great. Our consultant also thinks a fresh cycle over FET is best for us so I would have to be ready to potentially be pregnant this soon. 

Our other options (depending on AF) are end July or October. I'm so scared that I'm wasting very precious time and should seize those eggies while they are there but am I / are we ready for this so soon? DH says it won't work anyway (and he's probably right) but we need to try right? Would potentially having an 11 month old and newborn be a nightmare? Should we enjoy the summer with Clara Rose and then give it one last hurrah in October? 

DH wants me to decide as it is driving him nuts. What would you guys do in this position? xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Hey hun,
didnt realise you had posted it here as well, i have given you an answer on the greek bfp to parenting thread.

i really hope you work out whats best for you and your family.
thanks for all the kindness you showed me last year, still appreciate it even now 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lexiecat (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi!
Firstly, congrats on your beautiful daughter! Although our medical histories etc are obviously different, my lo is 7 months and we are also considering going for no 2 already. I've no idea if we will get another natural so we maybe looking at Ivf again. It's difficult as although financially it would be better to wait, I'm fearful of the havoc endometriosis will be causing as time ticks on.

Anyway, enough about me. Firstly, I wouldn't worry about potentially having 2 so close together. I think whatever the age gap there will be challenges! (But nice ones if you know what I mean!). As for the alcohol thing, well we conceived after two of the most stressful alcohol ridden months since we started ttc. So I'm never sure of the actual impact of booze and stress that is always drummed into us. After our one and only Ivf I was basically told my response was so poor that we should start thinking about donor eggs. V glad I proved my (utterly horrible) consultant wrong.

It does sound like a tough choice for you and I totally get that you are keen to get on.  Could you go for July? That way it's not immediate but you know you can give it a go in the summer? My dh and his bro are only 18 months apart, and very close.

Good luck with what you decide xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi my son was born in January too! Congrats by the way!

I'm thinking the same thing as you about another cycle but think I'm going to wait until next year, I have to do a full fresh as no frosties & need a bit of time to save the pennies up first. xxx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

We've started ttc number 2 as well and DD is 28 weeks. AF came back after only 16 weeks (despite EBF) and is now regular. We had a smiley face this month and are now waiting to see what the results are. My situation is that DD was an unexpected miracle and as I've heard that fertility is high for the first 12 months after giving birth (teamed with me turning 40 this year), we are TTC naturally. I'm not hopeful for it working but we'll see... anyway, no, I don't think it's too early. I know three ladies who are due in the next few weeks and their babies are under 12 months old (one of them has a baby who is only 9 months old - eeek!) - my view is to strike while the iron is hot. If fertility is high in the year after giving birth, you could be saving a whole lot of heartache by conceiving naturally during this time. Even if both LO's are under a year, you'll manage.


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

I would say go for it if it feels right.  My daughter is only 8 months and we're hoping for our FET transfer next week.  I know that Shamrock (Serum thread lady) had a tx daughter then fell naturally and has recently had a son and the two are only 12 months apart

Good luck x


----------



## Shamrock. (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Izzybear I’m delighted to read that you are going again to try for a sibling   

PeterTavyPiper I would listen to your consultant’s advice about prolactin levels as I’ve heard that they can cause issues but if she gives you the go-ahead then I would say go for it!

After 5 rounds of tx to get my daughter I got a natural BFP when she was only 20 weeks old. It was a huge but pleasant shock because with our fertility issues we didn’t think it was possible for us to conceive naturally. The pregnancy went smoothly and I now also have a little boy. There is 1 Year and 20 days between them so they are not even 13 months apart.  

Having two babies very close in age can be very challenging at times but my little boy is almost two months old now and I think I am still sane! I am getting used to having to simultaneously care for two babies who are at totally different stages of development. It can be difficult to manage when I am on my own and the two of them need my attention at the same time but I am coping with it. I am over the moon to now have two babies when I often thought before that I would never even have one. 

I can understand your desire to get moving as soon as possible and make the most of any increased fertility in the first year after the birth. I am even thinking myself of trying naturally again when my little boy is 6 months old so having two very close hasn’t put me off completely. I will be 42 yrs old next month so I can’t afford to wait around any longer than that to see if there is any chance of another natural miracle for us. If we don’t get lucky again by the time I’m 43 we might look at doing another donor round for another sibling!

Best of luck to everyone trying for another miracle


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Shamrock, thank you and I'm so glad that all is well with you and your two miracles xx


----------



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks ladies so much. We are thinking about July but if not then September. Thanks for all your advice xxx


----------

